# freezerburned meat



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another thread recently suggested asking on freecycle for meat that may be freezer-burned. Well, I did that and got a reply!
She said the meat is older than one year. How can I tell if it is ok to feed? Just make sure it isn't too dried out looking? I think she has alot, and wants me to empty her freezer








The things we do for our furrkids!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I want to do that too, but stupid SEARS won't give me a solid delivery date on my freezer!! Could be 5 days, could be a month..who knows? sears doesn't!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlAnother thread recently suggested asking on freecycle for meat that may be freezer-burned. Well, I did that and got a reply!
> She said the meat is older than one year. How can I tell if it is ok to feed? Just make sure it isn't too dried out looking? I think she has alot, and wants me to empty her freezer
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it!!! Even if it IS dried out looking that just means it's dried out. Still ok for the dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So even if it may be two yrs old??? she said it was older than one year. I would think it would lose nutritients if it is older than 18 mos or so.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I believe meat frozen for a year is actually still ok for humans to eat. And while we don't care for the freezer burn taste the dogs could care less. I will do some googling to see what the safe to eat life span on frozen meat is and re-post with that info.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

from what i can find....the meat will be good indefinately as long as the freezer temp is maintained. It might become freezer burnt but that apparently only affects the taste. If you take this lady's meat, you can thaw a bit of it out and check to see if it smells bad, however meat that gets frozen will not go bad according to this article I found http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/27/Freezing-Meats
If it was close to going bad, it will be just as close when it gets thawed. So in other words, if the meat would have been okay for three days going in, it will be safe for three days once thawed. Hope this helps. BTW, I doubt the dogs will care too much if the taste is different due to freezer burn. Oh and I doubt anyone would actually take the time to freeze spoiled meat, so as long as you thaw and feed immediately then you should be fine.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Jane, I'm also curious about the same thing because I just did the freecycle thing too and got a few replies!

I looked at the rawfeeding yahoo group and someone else was in a similar situation. The four or so responses that person got all said, "Go ahead and feed it!" -- and that person was asking about stuff dated 2006. Everyone said they'd fed their dog really old stuff from the freezer and said as long as it hadn't been thawed out for a while and then refrozen, it was OK... and to just think about all the gross, manky stuff the dogs eat -- like buried bones, etc...

I got some lamb and sirloin steak so J-Dog's going to be eating pretty well in a couple of weeks when we can start adding in beef!

Yeah freecycle!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have spent some time in the frozen foods world. Old food, as long as it was maintained at temp is fine. The loss of quality is in the area of taste and how it chews etc. Neither of which are usually something dogs worry too much about (especially the poo eaters). As long as it was good when it was frozen, and did not thaw, the product is NOT dangerous.

BTW, for human comsumption, from a quality taste standpoint, bread items should not be frozen longer than 2 months, meats should be eaten within 6 months, and I they generally advise 6-9 on vegetables, but some vegetables are only harvested once a year, so that is the guidline. Meats and fish that are vacuam sealed will last much longer as there is no moisture loss. Anyone buying a chest freezer needs to also understand that frost free is acheived by blasts of warmth. This is why food gets old, it gets dehydrated. Research freezers are NEVER frost free for that reason. Frost free was invented for the convenience of the consumer, not for product quality.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you all for the information! I am so excited that I even got responses on freecycle. We have an old chest freezer and a huge upright one, so I do have room for more. If only someone would offer me some green tripe!
Weber1~great info for human consumption, thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats great Jane....I told you , it worked for me LOL. I highly doubt you will get green tripe though, unless someone fed RAW to a dog that passed on and they had some still sitting in their freezer LOL. But hey a girl can always hope.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL ~~ I am going to check out that link you posted, thanks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, I tried for the freezer burn thing on freecycle and got nothing! I cant even say how jealous I am... although, a friend of mine has some freezer burned hamburger meat so I'm going to take that off her hands... I tell everyone I know to give me any meat they don't want.

Haha.

This thread came at the perfect time!


----------

